# Manual for Tecumseh Hssk50



## twker (Feb 4, 2010)

Newbie here but I checked the sticky and there has been references to the following link www cpdonline com/692509.pdf for manuals. However the link doesnt seem to work anymore. Does anyone have an updated link or a pdf of the service manual you like to share?

Thanks


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

The link does work, it is just slow. Takes about 30 seconds for the page to pop up.


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

give it a minute..


----------



## twker (Feb 4, 2010)

My back thanks you so very much. Time to get the snowblow back in shape


----------

